# NFL Week 5



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

The reason I don't lose money gambling is because . . . . . I don't gamble. But it's fun to pretend, and I usually come out ahead (Do a search on all my sports bets on WB I am way way way over 50% closer to 80%). If I started betting real money I'm sure that would reverse polarity. I barely won last week (over 50%) but this week is a real tough one - I doubt I'll even break even. But here we go (my winners are in bold):

*Colts* v Texans >>>>>>>>> I'll go out on a limb on last nights game and say Colts 27 -- Texans 20


*Titans *v Bills >>>>>>>>>> Tyrod is gonna throw 3 picks and Titan's D-fence will step it up.

*Ravens* v Browns >>>>>>> I almost want to go with a Browns upset but just can't see it
*Chiefs *v Bears >>>>>>>>> No frickin idea on this one I just 

 a coin.

*Bengals *v Seahawks >>>>> The Seahawks are not even as good as their .500 record, and even though the Bengals have probably the worst defense of all 6 undefeated teams, their offense and home field advantage wins the day.

*Packers *v Rams >>>>>>>> The Pack has to lose sometime and this one could be it, but I'm staying with them anyway.

*Jags *v Bucs >>>>>>>>>>>> This one is such a coin flip I'd normally choose the Bucs simply because they're at home, but they have the worst home record in NFL history I think, and arguably the worst QB this year. Plus my wife was born in JAX so go Jags.

*Beagles *v Aints >>>>>>>>> Don't know why I'm going with Philly - just a gut feeling their offense is gonna hang 42+ on the lowly Aints who'll be lucky to score 24.

*Falcons *v Skins >>>>>>>>>> Skins don't have a prayer, so that's why they might score a huge upset ... overconfidence on Atlanta bench. Gonna play the odds though and stay with the Falcons.

*Lions *v Cardinals >>>>>>>>> I like to pick a clear upset each week and I'm betting on Detroit to do it this week. Arizona is still a top-tier team but the Lions are gonna pull this off and finally get a win. @woodtickgreg

*Patriots *v Cowboys >>>>>>>>> Total and absolute mayhem, destruction, and carnage comes to Arlington Texas with a 74 point differential:. Pats 50 .... Cowboys *-*24  Their only hope is if aliens abduct Brady, Gronk, and Belichek. Then we'd have a possible chance. 


 

*Raiders *v Broncos >>>>>>>>>> Another upset pick ... go Pirates!

*Giants *v Niners >>>>>>>>>>>>> The Giants suck. The 49ers suck worse.

*Chargers *v Steelers >>>>>>>>>>> Philip Rivers v Mike Vick ... Rivers is clearly the better QB and is the difference here.

Okay I have made a complete fool of myself I am sure. Who wants to be a fool too?

As a side bet, I bet I lose at least half my picks this week (so if I don't - I win!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 9, 2015)

What no spreads?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

No I just go straight up - it takes a lot less thought at least for me. If you want to go though ahead.


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll be your huckleberry:

*Colts* v Texans >>>>>>>>> I'll go out on a limb on last nights game and say Colts 27 -- Texans 20


Bills 
Ravens
Bears
Seahawks
*Packers*
Bucs
*Beagles*
DirtyBirds
Cardinals
*Patriots*
Broncos
*Giants*
Steelers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

You have already made it interesting Henry thank you. 

And I like the way you did it - makes it easy to see where we picked otherwise. 



P.S. Did you get the Thursday night game right too? It was my lock of the week this morning.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2015)

OK - Here are Gails picks. I have no idea how you two did last week but your picks were identical I believe.

*Colts* v Texans >>>>>>>>> I'll go out on a limb on last nights game and say Colts 27 -- Texans 20

*Titans *v Bills >>>>>>>>>> Tyrod is gonna throw 3 picks and Titan's D-fence will step it up.
*Gail takes the Bills* 
*Ravens* v Browns >>>>>>> I almost want to go with a Browns upset but just can't see it
*Gail takes the Ravens
Chiefs *v Bears >>>>>>>>> No frickin idea on this one I just




a coin.
*Gail takes the Chiefs*
*Bengals *v Seahawks >>>>> The Seahawks are not even as good as their .500 record, and even though the Bengals have probably the worst defense of all 6 undefeated teams, their offense and home field advantage wins the day.
*Gail takes the Seahawks*
*Packers *v Rams >>>>>>>> The Pack has to lose sometime and this one could be it, but I'm staying with them anyway.
*Gail takes the Packers*
*Jags *v Bucs >>>>>>>>>>>> This one is such a coin flip I'd normally choose the Bucs simply because they're at home, but they have the worst home record in NFL history I think, and arguably the worst QB this year. Plus my wife was born in JAX so go Jags.
*She says "Who even cares" but she will take the Jags*
*Beagles *v Aints >>>>>>>>> Don't know why I'm going with Philly - just a gut feeling their offense is gonna hang 42+ on the lowly Aints who'll be lucky to score 24.
*Gail takes the Saints*
*Falcons *v Skins >>>>>>>>>> Skins don't have a prayer, so that's why they might score a huge upset ... overconfidence on Atlanta bench. Gonna play the odds though and stay with the Falcons.
*Gail takes the Falcons*
*Lions *v Cardinals >>>>>>>>> I like to pick a clear upset each week and I'm betting on Detroit to do it this week. Arizona is still a top-tier team but the Lions are gonna pull this off and finally get a win. @woodtickgreg
*Gail takes the Cardinals*
*Patriots *v Cowboys >>>>>>>>> Total and absolute mayhem, destruction, and carnage comes to Arlington Texas with a 74 point differential:. Pats 50 .... Cowboys *-*24  Their only hope is if aliens abduct Brady, Gronk, and Belichek. Then we'd have a possible chance. 




*She said don't even ask. Pats all the way*
*Raiders *v Broncos >>>>>>>>>> Another upset pick ... go Pirates!
*Gail takes the Broncos*
*Giants *v Niners >>>>>>>>>>>>> The Giants suck. The 49ers suck worse.
*Gail takes the Giants, who she hates but says the Niners play like they are still in high school  *
*Chargers *v Steelers >>>>>>>>>>> Philip Rivers v Mike Vick ... Rivers is clearly the better QB and is the difference here.
*Gail takes the Steelers on a Monday nite game. *
Okay I have made a complete fool of myself I am sure. Who wants to be a fool too?

As a side bet, I bet I lose at least half my picks this week (so if I don't - I win!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Can someone find a way to make our guesses easy to read? 

Honestly even if you don't want to play this needs to be easy to collate. @kweinert I know you could do this for us on a spread sheet or something just don't know if you have time.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2015)

OK - Here are this weeks picks in an easier to read format. Kevin on your coin toss we gave you the Chiefs. Gail said she felt sorry for you and wanted to help you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

Thaks Scott that's perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thaks Scott that's perfect.


Yep. Unfortunately I like Gail's pics better than either of ours.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

Participants can change their picks all the way up until game time. The Vegas odds change that way for injuries or a key player loses a parent during the week etc. or even if one of the odds makers just has a gut feeling based on one of his spies saying Brady had a different meal than usual the night before. The reason Vegas always wins in the end is because they have made it a science.

It's a game to us but to them it's their industry which is why they hire the best actuarialists they can find before even the insurance companies and Big 3 Motor companies can get them. Guys whose names you'll never hear. So now you also know why I never bet money. I am not as smart as the toes on some of those guys.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm doing terrible.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

So far . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 11, 2015)

You aren't doing as well as you thought...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Bummer.


----------



## brown down (Oct 11, 2015)

kevin you need to go to fan duel with your stats! last week a guy won a million bucks just don't shut the site down


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not going to do too well this week Jeff. Lions can't stop turning it over. Ain't over yet though.

Plus I have ZERO interest in fantasy football.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

I would like to change my prediction to the Cardinals over the hapless Lions.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Oct 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Can someone find a way to make our guesses easy to read?
> 
> Honestly even if you don't want to play this needs to be easy to collate. @kweinert I know you could do this for us on a spread sheet or something just don't know if you have time.



Sorry, I just now saw this. Looks like Scott got you taken care of though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 11, 2015)

i will tell you this, my patience is being tried with chip kelly! how can you get rid of all of your star players with what we got in return lol outside of today, the pocket has collapsed giving no time for any play to be made! but the NFC east is up for grabs, all of them suck lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Have any of today's games started yet? I'm having second thoughts about some of my predictions if there's still time to change . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

Guess we all have to bow towards NC this week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 11, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

Well done Henry


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Good job Henry that was an impressive pick 'em for sure. VERY impressive I don't think I have ever only missed 2 picks. If you could do that every time I would volunteer to be your well-paid manager.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2015)

Why do you think I was celebrating!? I figured it would be my one and only chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

